# The Secret Cypripedium Garden



## Hakone (Jun 1, 2013)

cypripedium tibeticum








cypripedium macranthos hotei atsumorianum


----------



## Hakone (Jun 1, 2013)

cypripedium japonicum








cypripedium guttatum


----------



## Hakone (Jun 1, 2013)

cypripedium candidum




cypripedium Anne


----------



## Hakone (Jun 1, 2013)

cypripedium fargesii








cypripedium fargesii seedling


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 1, 2013)

Very cool! How do you care for Cyp. candidum?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 1, 2013)

keep moist.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2013)

cool cyp garden!!!! Well done Hakone!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 1, 2013)

Cypripedium macranthos hotei atsumorianum is just ... wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)

cypripedium guttatum


----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2013)

WOW:clap::clap:

These are wonderful!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 2, 2013)

Most impressive !!!! In Germany ? Jean


----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Most impressive !!!! In Germany ? Jean



Yes Sir


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2013)

Quite a set up. All seed grown?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes Sir


----------

